# Fine art



## hands (21/8/15)

*http://deanproject.com/bryan_drury.html*
*Bryan Drury - Oil on wood*




*Diego Fazio - Charcoal pencil*





* Ron Mueck - Sculpture, mixed materials*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

My word @hands 
That oil on wood in the first pic and the charcoal drawing look so real
Amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (22/8/15)

Incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (22/8/15)

Wow, that looks like photography of real people, not drawings

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/8/15)

Wow!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

A bit different from those, but I finally hung my first piece of art (well, it's a print, but hey!) at my place today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (22/8/15)

@Mike that 'Wheatfield with Crows' by Vincent van Gogh is my favourite of all his works. The original is currently displayed in the Van Gogh museum in Amsterdam.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

@johan you and I keep finding more and more in common  Though I daresay I'm less crazy 

It's a wonderful piece and I'm crazy about his work. 

I do have another print on the way, picked another favourite though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/8/15)

Mike said:


> @johan you and I keep finding more and more in common  Though I daresay I'm less crazy
> 
> It's a wonderful piece and I'm crazy about his work.
> 
> I do have another print on the way, picked another favourite though!



Beautiful Claude Monet painting. PS. less "crazy"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (23/8/15)

I've never been curious enough to test out how it feels to huff ozone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/8/15)

Mike said:


> I've never been curious enough to test out how it feels to huff ozone



Because I have to have all the answers for my ozone customers, the same reason you choose the word "Mad .... " in your custom title I assume .


----------

